
Too Much Freedom Is Dangerous: Understanding IE 11 CVE-2015-2419 Exploitation - yuhong
http://blog.checkpoint.com/2016/02/10/too-much-freedom-is-dangerous-understanding-ie-11-cve-2015-2419-exploitation/
======
yuhong
the entire history of this bug is fun:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28114732/internet-
explore...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28114732/internet-
explorer-11-crashes-when-angulars-http-post-is-used-with-large-complex)

[http://www.h0wl.pl/2015/06/browsing-stackoverflowcom-
for.htm...](http://www.h0wl.pl/2015/06/browsing-stackoverflowcom-for.html)

[https://twitter.com/yuhong2/status/620144615098744832](https://twitter.com/yuhong2/status/620144615098744832)

I wonder if this is what led to:
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/srd/2016/01/12/triaging-...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/srd/2016/01/12/triaging-
the-exploitability-of-ieedge-crashes/)

